# Electric smokers, Fat side up or Down?



## ribsnwhiskey (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone

First post here so i'm sorry if i'm doing it all wrong.

I have a masterbuilt 30 inch electric smoker with the heating element at the bottom.

I am a firm believer on smokers with a side fire box to always smoke fat side up, but with my new electric smoker I have noticed that if I smoke fat side up the meat (brisket and pork shoulder) tends to dry out a little.

Has anyone else experienced this or have any input?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 8, 2013)

Never experienced that, I lean trim my butts and they always come out super juicy!

When you get a minute would you do us a favor and stop by "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can give you a big SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 8, 2013)

I trim and then put all the fat I trimed off on a rack above the meat so as it renders it drips down onto the meat.













IMG_1310.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Sep 9, 2012


----------



## ravenclan (Mar 9, 2013)

i always smoke with the fat on top so it "melts" thru the meat ? have you looked at the Forum for any mods ? it may help


----------



## supercenterchef (Mar 9, 2013)

there are some very experienced and dedicated smokers on both sides of the debate...to me, that means 'personal preference'--hope this helps!


----------

